# Evga



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I purchased a EVGA AGP graphics card through Newegg last week. I jumped through the regular hoops of registering the card for warranty (model, serial number, date of purchase, etc).

On June 10th I received an email from EVGA stating quote: *"Hello NAME,

Thank you for taking the time to register your product; serial number: (1012320403007710), with EVGA yesterday. So that we can support you better we encourage you to upload a copy of your proof of purchase (invoice/receipt) to your account at this time.

Uploading your proof of purchase will ensure that we will always have your proof of purchase on file and will guarantee the fastest processing time for promotions, warranty replacement requests, and step-up.", *blah, blah, blah, etc.

Then they give a link to their site with instructions on how to make a screenshot and upload a copy of your proof of purchase.

At the link in the email is this statement;

*"After registering your product(s) to your evga account, there is an option to upload a copy of your invoice / receipt for every item that you registered."*

I sent EVGA a nasty email telling them since I wasn't RMAing the product, I wasn't sending them a proof of purchase since they stated that was an *option*, and I wasn't giving them in information more than what I had furnished at registration unless I subsequently had to RMA the item.

Personally, I'm really getting sick and tired of purchasing items then other than registration of the model number, serial number and date purchased any other information was none of their business.

Western Digital has a similar procedure where they want to ask you a bunch of questions that are really none of their business. After registering products with Western Digital when I come to their questionnaire I just check the answer to every question as "other".

In my opinion, all these companies want with all the extra information is so they can target you with their advertising "spam".

I've purchased previous products and registered them with both EVGA and Western Digital and I get "junk" advertising from them and other companies all the time pushing their "specials", "upgrades", etc. 

Be aware if you purchase an EVGA product after registration you will receive an email wanting a copy of your proof of purchase. I detest that company and only purchase items from them that I cannot get from another manufacturer.

This ends my rant for today.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have an EVGA MB in this machine, I never got such an email. FWIW, the MB works great and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Apparently this may be something new. I've got 3 cards registered with EVGA and this was the 1st time I ever got an email asking me to upload proof of purchase after I registered the products.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm sure that step is optional, I'd just delete the email and move on.


----------

